# Ato Iwaku No San Kyoudai



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright, this is my first serious story in quite a while, so forgive me if it starts out being incredibly horrible.  The title _"Ato Iwaku No San Kyoudai"_ translates to_ "A Story Of Three Sisters"_...which is exactly what this is.  It will consist of three separate books, this being the first.  This is book one, entitled _"Hana"_ or _"Flower"_.  
_*
*Please note that the character, Hana, is owned by me.  All other characters, other than extras and un-named ones, belong to Masashi Kishimoto.  This story will probably be rated somewhere between T and M, for language, violence and other...various things**_

_Introduction~_
_
*Spoiler*:  



The sound of an infant's crying filled the room.  The once completely white sheets that covered the bed, were now stained red with blood.  Sounds of metal hitting metal, and of blankets being moved around accompanied the continuous crying.  A small, frail looking woman was sitting up in the small bed, nobody beside her but the nurse holding her newborn child.  

"It's a girl..."  The nurse smiled, and the woman held out her arms.

The nurse placed the small, pink blanket into the woman's arms, and took a few small steps backward.  The woman looked down at the little girl, and smiled wearily.  

"Do you know what you would like to name her?"  The nurse asked, picking up a small clipboard and pen, waiting for the woman's reply.

"Yes..."  The woman nodded slowly, turning her head to the nurse.  "I'd like to name her...Hana"  The woman turned her attention back to her child, whose crying had finally stopped, as she had fallen asleep.

"It's a beautiful name..."  The nurse wrote down the child's name, then nodded at the woman and walked out of the room.

The woman held the baby close to her for a few minutes, then placed her into a small pink cradle that was standing on the other side of her bed.  When she layed the baby down, she pushed the blanket off her head, and looked at her hair.  The baby had very little hair, but from what the woman could see...it was black, with small lines of pink.  She had picked the right name for her baby, it fit her hair color almost perfectly.

"I apologize for your Father's absence, Hana-chan...he's away on a mission to the Amegakure right now, but I promise you...he'll return to Konoha, soon"  The woman smiled and layed back down in her bed, brushing her light pink hair behind her ears.  She fell asleep shortly after she had layed back down.

When the nurse walked back into the room about three hours later, she walked in quietly, so she wouldn't disturb the expected silence.  But silence wasn't what she heard.  When the nurse returned to the room, she heard the mixture of an infant's crying...

And a flatline...


_

So, please comment on what you think of it.  And to answer your possible question...the woman with pink hair is *NOT* Sakura Haruno.  This is not a story involving a Sakura pairing, so don't assume that it is...


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 19, 2008)

Intresting.. I'd love to see more..  Sounds good so far though..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

awww... the child girl was given a name... awww... i bet the pinky is sakura... i bet... I Just have a feeling...
tsunade Imouto-chan made good intro chappy! ^^,


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 19, 2008)

@Sopie-Surenai~ Thank you very much 

@Clara~ ...trust me, Imouto-chan...the pinky is not Sakura.  The woman is just some random character I made...you should know I would never kill off Sakura ...

Unless she touched Sasuke


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

weellll... sakura has touched sasuke so many times now...  kill her....


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 23, 2008)

...No 

Anyway, here's the first chapter 

_Chapter 1~_

*Spoiler*: __ 



After the baby had lost her mother, the nurse continuously tried to contact it's father, or any other relative.  After months of trying, she finally gave up on the child, and put her up for adoption to anyone who would take her.  She waited only a few days after announcing the availability of the child, when a man came to her, wanting to adopt the child.  When he came in, the nurse brought him into a small room, so she could talk to him and see if he would be fit as a parent.

He seemed quite young, almost too young to be adopting a child, but she didn't question him on that.  He had white hair, that was kept in a ponytail.  And he wore glasses that he had to continuously push up on his face.  He was a bit strange, but he seemed nice enough to her.  

"What's your name?"  The nurse asked, cradling the baby in her arms.

"...Yakushi Kabuto"  Kabuto replied, smiling slightly, putting up a good front.

"Alright...how old are you, Yakushi-san?"  She asked, smiling back at him.

"I'm 22..."  Kabuto looked at the woman, thinking of why she needed his age.

"Oh, I was right...you're so young"  

"Why thank you..."  He nodded at her, then looked at the baby.  "So, if I may ask, is it a boy or girl?"  

"Oh, it's a little girl" She looked at the baby, then back at Kabuto.  "Would you like to hold her?"

"...Alright"  Kabuto muttered, holding out his arms.

She placed the baby into Kabuto's arms, and surprisingly, he held her properly.  He looked down at her and smiled slightly, though he was really quite annoyed with having to hold this...thing.

"Does she have a name?"  Kabuto asked, looking up at the nurse.

"Yes...her name is Kami Hana..."  The nurse smiled, then looked over at the door.  "I'll be right back, I think I hear somebody calling for me"  She smiled and left the room, leaving Kabuto alone with the child.

Kabuto sighed and turned his attention back to the baby in his arms.  He scowled at her, and layed her down on the table in front of him, so he could study her closely.

"Why he wanted a _child_ I don't know....I don't see why I wasn't enough for him"  Kabuto mumbled, feeling somewhat along the lines of 'rejected'...though he wouldn't admit it.

Once he layed Hana down, he removed the blanket from her, and studied her closely.  If he found any fault whatsoever with the baby...then he was walking out then and there.  But, to his dissapointment, nothing was wrong with the baby.  The only abnormal thing on her was a red mark on her right shoulder, which looked somewhat like a cross symbol.  Kabuto sighed heavily, annoyed that he couldn't just kill the kid.

"You had better train hard and do whatever Orochimaru-sama says...you understand me?"  Kabuto growled, looking down at Hana.

Hana stared at him blankly for a few minutes.  He smirked, figuring he had forced some sense into her small, underdeveloped brain.  Then her face turned bright red and she began screaming her eyes out.  Kabuto panicked.

"Dammit kid, shut up!"  Kabuto yelled, wrapping her back up in the blanket.  He returned to his seat and cradled Hana in his arms, rocking her gently.  "Shut up or I'm gonna get in a shitload of trouble.."  He muttered, happy that she was actually calming down.

The nurse came back into the room holding a clipboard.  She walked over to Kabuto, smiling, and placed it in front of him.  

"Just sign your name and she's yours, Yakushi-san"  She smiled.

"Alight, thank you very much"  Kabuto signed his name.

She picked up the clipboard, and walked over to the door, holding it open for Kabuto.  He stood, holding Hana, and walked outside.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, great start!!  I definately like..  +rep


----------



## Lusania (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwwh. Hana is such a good name :3. 
Nice work. I like it =]


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

dude... kabuto adopted... i know it was against his will but... wow.... he is a really stupid puppet...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 23, 2008)

*shrug* When Orochimaru tells you to do something, you can't really say no...

It's either do it, or die horribly as a sacrifice to Manda ...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

Manda?! I WANT SNAKE!!!
inner: Oh great... MANDA!! HIDE!!!
SNAKEEEYYYYY!!!!! *has knife and fork in hands*
inner: CONTROL YOURSELF!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 23, 2008)

*sighs and hugs Clara, making the poor girl suffocate*  My poor Imouto-chan...

So demented...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow..Kabuto is creepy...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 23, 2008)

HAHA!! LOL!! CLARA IS A SACRIFICE!!!!
cl: -///-
oh crap... that face...
cl: *monochromatic demon voice* I will... kill you...
O.o OH CRAP!! HELP ME!!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 26, 2008)

... God, you're worse than Clara, lol...


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Aug 26, 2008)

Wooo!! Awesome. @_O


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 26, 2008)

no one is worse than me...


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 20, 2008)

total good intro Tsu-chan looking foward to more!!!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm glad.  Sorry it takes so long for the chapters, but this is my first serious fic in a looong time...so, it should take a few weeks in order for me to get used to it ^__^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

tsunade.... make me a happier person and post a chappy tomarrow for my birthday.... which i think is on wednesday..


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 21, 2008)

Aww, your birthday is soon? I'll make a chapter and post it as soon as I possibly can, Imouto-chan!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ Yeah!! *hug* Thank you imouto chan!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 27, 2008)

I know this is quite late, but still, be happy I was able to fit in another chapter before work.  This one probably is a bit shorter than the first one, but atleast I tried, right?  Anyway, happy late birthday Clara!  And this chapter contains a bit of "strong" language thanks to Tayuya.

_Chapter 2~_


*Spoiler*: __ 



Once Kabuto was safely outside, Hana cradled in his arms, he began to sink into the ground using the special jutsu that Orochimaru had taught him.  After a few moments, Kabuto and Hana appeared in a large, dimly lit room.  Kabuto smirked slightly and walked up to the large desk that sat near the center of the room, laying Hana down on the table.  A pale, almost completely white hand came out and unwrapped the blanket from around the child, pulling her closer.  

"Was anything wrong with it?"  A voice hissed from the chair sitting behind the desk.

"Nothing at all, though she has a cross shaped birthmark on her right shoulder"  Kabuto muttered, recalling everything he had noticed about the girl.

"So it's a girl..?"  Kabuto could detect a small smile in the man's voice.  "Does she have a name?"  

"Her name is Kami, Hana..."  

"Flower God....how unusual...and her parents?"  

"The Mother died shortly after giving birth, and the Father's currently on a mission...to the Amegakure"  Kabuto smiled, pushing his glasses up on his face.

"Do you have any paperwork showing the names, or anything?"  He growled, getting annoyed at the lack of information.

"Yes, here..."  Kabuto sighed, handing the man a piece of paper.

The man looked over the paper a few times, studying every last detail, learning everything he possibly could about the little girl.  After a few minutes, he chuckled to himself and placed the paper on his desk.  He pulled Hana closer, lifting her into his arms.  He removed her small hat, and stared at her hair.  

"Now I know why she's named Hana...her hair is pink and black...such an odd combination"  The man placed the paper into a small drawer, then placed the small hat back onto her head.  "We wouldn't want our newest prodigy to get too cold and die, now would we?"  

"Not yet, anyway..."  Kabuto mumbled under his breath.

"Shut up and find somebody in this damn place that knows how to care for one of these things"  He hissed, lifting Hana into his arms, unable to hold her the right way. 

"I'll take her, if you keep holding her like that then she's going to die...and we don't wanna lose our little prodigy, ne?"  Kabuto smirked, taking Hana in his arms and cradling her.  Regardless of whether he was completely evil or not, he still knew how to properly care for a child...to an extent.

"Whatever, go find Tayuya, she's a girl isn't she?  She should have some motherly instinct...."  

"Tayuya would kill it faster than you would, but alright..."  Kabuto sighed, walking out of the office to find Tayuya.  Once he had found her, he explained to her that all she had to do was care for the kid until it turned three, then he and Orochimaru would take it back and begin training it.  Tayuya fought him for a while using the harshest language possible...but eventually gave in, holding her arms out to hold the baby.  Kabuto smirked and placed Hana in her arms, amazingly Tayuya was able to hold her correctly.

"Orochimaru-Sama was right...you do have some motherly instincts in you"  He laughed.

"Shut the fuck up and go back to your damn boyfriend!"  Tayuya glared at him until he finally chuckled to himself and walked out of the room.  She sighed, looking down at the little girl who was currently asleep in her arms.  She had to admit that Hana _was_ very cute...but she wouldn't let any of her brothers know that.  She glared at Hana, and poked her forehead.  "Stupid little piece of shit..."  She muttered, walking off to find her brothers.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 28, 2008)

haha! tayuya has a kid to take care of! and kabuto is indeed... crappy....
thank you Imouto chan! Better late than never! *hug*


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 28, 2008)

You're welcome, lol.  Kabuto is indeed crappy ....eh, I love him regardless


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 29, 2008)

he needs to love babies.... -_-
ka: ...I dont like babies..
inner: MONSTER!!
now now... just wait.. why kabuto?
ka: They are messy and too loud!
inner: WTF?! YOU KILL PEOPLE AND DISSECT THEM FOR A LIVING!!
true ture...
ka: ... SHIT!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 29, 2008)

Uhm....indeed


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

aww!!! Tayuya is holding the wittle baby!! aww tats so cute!!!
ta: SHUDDUP YA FUCKER!
oh!! sshhhh... de baby is sweeping! =^^=
ta: GRRR!! *punch*
.......... -_* .......
ta: ...what?!
..... *kick in stomach* BITCH!! *walks away*


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh Tayuya being mother*plays out scene in head*

Ta:Why do I have to take care of this little shittin' brat?!
Ka: Now Tayuya don't use launguage around the baby or it will turn out just like you.
*TEN YEARS LATER*

Ta: Hey Hana!!! Get the hell down here and finish your damn fuckin' homework!!!
Hana: Make Me you gay asshole!!
ta: What'd you say to me you fuckin' brat!!!
Hana: You heard me you little whore.
Ta: Oh now it's on you damn brat!!!
*Large fight commences.*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww~~
Shibo: I'm no where?*starts welling up* And Tayuya is like a sis to me, too...
Ta: I taught her the 13 words to never say in public society...-_-
Shibo: Uh huh...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, all my friends are criminally insane ...

Anyway, I'll update as soon as I can...I'm currently working on this story, my ShinoHina, my DeiTsu, and trying to make new songfics...

 If you have time, read my ShinoHina!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

tayuya... and shibo.......  idiot... i should have seen that!! Thats where the temper WITH cussing comes from..
inner: Thats just you when you get mad..
SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU MOTHERFUC-
inner: SHHH!!!! NOT HERE!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm working on the Memoryless Child and Yin and Yang and trying to keep up with the oro fc...
Shibo: You just tired, too...
Yep...
Shibo: Fuckarony...
I CAME UP WITH THAT...
Anyone like my new avy?


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 30, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> lol, all my friends are criminally insane


 Please girl you ain't seen nothin' yet. *starts dancing to 80's music that no one remembers*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

And, I really am a GOTH *is in all black accept Oto headband*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

god.. insane people..
inner: Look who t-
you finish that sentence and YOUR foot will be going up YOUR ass... -_-
inner: .....


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 30, 2008)

*sigh* Gawd...

*huggles everyone* You all had better be happy that I love ya


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

Me wuv u, too X3


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 1, 2008)

lol, yay...

I feel so loved XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 1, 2008)

my doctor told me not to hug anyone anymore... he said I would spread some sort of disease into my body that's cause by stress....
other words, breakdown. -_-
so, ironically, NO HUGGING ME


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 1, 2008)

AHHHHH!!!!! So many big words!!!!!! Ironicaly!!!!Diseise!!!!! STRESSS!!!!!......ow my head....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 1, 2008)

stress isn't a big word... neither is disease....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 1, 2008)

tuberculosis is, though 
Shibo: DO NOT MENTION THE THING WHICH SHOULD NOT BE MENTIONED!!
Hey, at least you don't need to type out on google Le portrait De Petite De cossette 
Shibo: I like that OVA


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 1, 2008)

To Me It Is!!!!.....ive reached a new level of idiocy....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 1, 2008)

....... obviously.....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 1, 2008)

Shibo:...
You're mortals; it will happen
Shibo: Goths are still humans, girl...
I'm a gothic vampire...just ask Danny, I bit him 5 times, and now...
Shibo:


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 1, 2008)

hey are you trying to say i'm dumb!!!!!
Inner: of couse she is you idiot!!
Are you trying to say i'm dumb too!!!!
Inner: I rest my case.
I'm hungry....I'm gonna go binge on ice cream again...SEE YA!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm saying vampires are not humans
Shibo:  just let her be what she wants to be


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2008)

....ok..... we get it now... vampys.. awesome..
now to get back on trackIMOUTO CHAN!! GOD DAMMIT WHERE ARE YOU?! DONT MAKE ME HURT NARUTO DAMMIT!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 2, 2008)

I actually got neg-repped because of my title for this Fanfic...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 2, 2008)

Why?Whats it mean?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

NEG REP THE BASTARD BACK!!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 2, 2008)

You got neg repped just for a title?! What the hell! Do people not have such a life that they go aroung neg-reppin' people for titles in japanese?!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 2, 2008)

A rough translation is "A Story Of Three Sisters"....

And no, I'm not neg-repping them back.  I don't want to do that...that's just mean


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

Then report them


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 2, 2008)

yea I totally agree! Neg-repping someone over something like that iis completely unreasonable!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

And is like spamming


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 2, 2008)

I know.I got negged once just because i posted my onion in one of those gay,"which character is hotter" threads.People really need to learn to lighten up here.Noobs.........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

Someone negged me for correcting them that I was a girl


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 2, 2008)

People are just idiots sometimes.anyway when is the new chappy coming out?You havent posted it in a few days.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2008)

who negged you sis? Tell me... tell me.. now....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

I still say to report the bastard


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll post it soon, I'm almost done with the newest chapter ...

Uhm...well ....

It was chaosakita....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 3, 2008)

Like I said,people are weird.You dont what they will do on here.Specially the fanbois.........


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

Tell me about it...
Inner: You do relize you're a fanboy too right?
...Oh crap.
Inner: *Sigh* This is what I have to put up with everyday.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

hmm... he will die sis... he will die.... 

bump...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you, Clara...don't do anything too drastic, okay? 

Anyway, I've got no school tomorrow, so odds are, I'll post a new chapter! Also, I'm finally working on that list of songfics that I meant to write...a few months ago....lol


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 8, 2008)

yAY!!! New chapter!!! The words we all wish to hear!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

yes!!!! *hug* imouto chan is back on track!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 8, 2008)

New chappy.Woot!Woot!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 9, 2008)

Chappy? :3 *claps*
Shibo: She's sick...I mean the creepy goth girl next to me
THANK YOU!!*glomps shibo*
Shibo: Fuck...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't able to post yesterday.  Thanks to my stupid Dentist, my mouth has been in pain for the past two days.  The idiot tried to put Novocain (The numbing stuff in the needle) in the side of my mouth, but he apparently 'missed' the side of my mouth and stabbed the needle in my tongue ...

I'll post tomorrow when the pain goes away.  I'm sorry you guys, don't hit me!! *cowers in  the corner*


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow that is a stupid dentist.......Don't worry Tsu-chan we won't hit you!!!

Inner: Atleast...not while your in pain...*laughs evilly*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dentist suck.My dentist.....God don't even make me go there.Please.it's to painful.Stupid retainer!After 4 years of braces and now this. WHY!!?What was th point of that!?Hope you feel better Tsu-san.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 10, 2008)

I haven't been to mine in over 4 or 5 years...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 10, 2008)

O.O ok.. shibo go to the dentist...

I AM LUCKY!! X3 In my entire life... I haven't had a retainer.. OR braces... EVER. Yea. I rock.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

MI don't want those bastards to dull down my fangs


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 17, 2008)

New chapter, omg!  lol, anyway...this chapter is about a 3-year timeskip.  I am not using my time just to write about how the sound ninja learn how to care for a baby....though that does sound somewhat fun...eh, I'll think about it.  Anyway, Hana is now about three years old, and will soon be leaving the sound ninja in order to train with Kabuto and Mr. Orochi Mochi..... lmao

_Chapter 3-_

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Make the little bitch stop!"  Tayuya screamed, holding her hands to her ears.

Hana had been crying for the past two hours.  She wouldn't say what she wanted, and wouldn't acknowledge Kidomaru's attempts at punching Sakon and Ukon in the stomach.  Usually violence was able to make her stop screaming.  

"I've been punching them for two hours!  You're a girl, you think of something!"  Kidomaru yelled, glaring at Tayuya.  He had finally given up on punching his brothers, not that they minded the fact that he had stopped trying to kill them.

"Kabuto left the brat in your care, Tayuya, so you're the one who's responsible for it"  Sakon muttered, rubbing his stomach, trying to make the pain go away.  Ukon nodded in agreement with his twin.

"You bunch of assholes can't even raise a kid!"  Tayuya growled, walking over to where Hana was laying on the ground, beating the floor with her hands and feet.  She mumbled a few profanities, then lifted Hana up into her arms.  Hana continued screaming.  "What the fuck is wrong with you, brat?!"  Tayuya screamed, shaking Hana.

Hana stopped crying for a few minutes, just hanging limp in Tayuya's arms.  Then she looked up at her, pouting.  

"I wanna hug..."  Hana muttered, holding her arms out.  

Tayuya's eye twitched.

"You were screaming for two hours just because you wanted a fucking hug?!"  Tayuya screamed, shaking Hana again.

Hana nodded, again holding out her arms.  Tayuya sighed.

"Alright, alright....damned little bitch"  She sighed, hugging Hana.

"Awww...."  Tayuya's brothers all managed to mutter in unison.  Tayuya flipped them off.

Hana smiled, pulling away from Tayuya. 

"Kabuto-San told me that I was gonna live with him and Oro-Sama from now on....am I?"  Hana looked up at Tayuya, who was now giving her brothers the death glare.  

Tayuya looked down at Hana and nodded.  "Yes, now that you're about three....Orochimaru-Sama is going to take you to live with him and Kabuto....there, you'll be trained to fight, and how to use some of Orochimaru's jutsu, and since you're apparently his new 'prodigy'...I suppose he'll be preparing you to take over his position when he dies"  Tayuya muttered, sitting down on the floor.

"What will they train me to do?"  She asked, sitting across from Tayuya.

"I don't fucking know..."  She growled.  "All I know, is that Orochimaru is gonna show you how to use a sword, and how to summon some kind of fucking animal...."  

"...Can I summon kitties?"  Hana smiled.

"....No" 

"Horses?"

"No"

"Well, how about...."

"Shut the fuck up and go pack your stuff..."  Tayuya stood up, walking out of the room.

Hana stood up, looking over at Tayuya's brothers.  

"Is Onee-San mad at me?'"

"She's always mad, Hana...don't take it personally....but I suggest you do as she says and start packing"  Ukon smiled slightly.  He had always been the nicest one too Hana, since the day Tayuya brought her home and pretty much dropped her onto the couch.

"When am I leaving?"

"Tonight"

"....Alright"  Hana sighed.  She waved goodbye to her former Nii-San's....then walked off to her bedroom so she could pack.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow,awesome job!Funny sound nin!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL!!! Now that was a funny chapter


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

awww!! tayuya gave her a hug!!! SUCH JOYFUL YOUTH-!
lee: YES!! THE JOYFUL YOUTH IS BRIGHT WITHIN THIS CHAPTER!! 
 dammit.. I just had to do it... i just had to do it!!
lee: LIVE ON IN YOUR BRIGHT AND SPIRITED YOUTH!!! LIVE ON IN HAPPINESS!!!
SHUT UP!!!! DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

Here...*shoots Lee*
Lee: *deadz*
lol, take that!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

thank.. god....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate him!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

ok shibo... calm down.. he's dead..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

Lee: ME NO  DEAD!! YOUTH NEVER DI-
SHUT THE FUCK UP!!* cuts Lee's head off* there...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

i know how to kill youth... *gives lee bag of 'oregano' and lighter* lee... this is a chinese herb that cures... sleepiness.. just roll the herb in some paper and light it then blow it out, then smoke it like a cig.. ok?
lee: Yes!!

*twenty minutes later*
lee: Therez... no point... *cough* 
oh you're a baby, I take it twice a day!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

what was it really?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

lol.. pot..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

lol the 'potion' of youth


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

the herbal essence of youth...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 17, 2008)

First of all, don't you _dare_ kill Lee...or there will be no more chapters 

Second of all, what did I say about the spamming? ...

lol, I shall forgive you...again...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 18, 2008)

spamming is cool... 
yet deadly... lol... like the silent farts..


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 20, 2008)

Er....

Just be quiet and stop spamming...or no more chapters!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 20, 2008)

Spam= evil! 

any new chappys planned soon, Tsu-chan?


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, I'm working on one at home.  I would write it now, but I'm at school...lol, hey, I'm in Health and I finished my packet already, so there's no harm in visiting the forums if I've got nothing better to do, ne?  Oh, and happy anti-abortion/pro-life day of silence!!   I shall not be talking all day,  but typing is fine ^___^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 21, 2008)

pro.. life.. ok... all I have to say about that is this.. 
If abortion wasn't legal... then there would be people like... *points to self*
do you want more people like me?? Just like me???

any way...
Chappy?? 
for your sister?


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 21, 2008)

more ....of ....you....."I'm sorry the number you are trying to reach has comitted suicide. Please don't try again later. Thank you!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 22, 2008)

lol.. yes... just look at me.. lol...
anyway..
SIS!! CHAPPY!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 22, 2008)

Alright, alright...I'm working on it...God, you people are so impatient.  Just for that, I'm making you all wait an extra week for my new chapter. 

....

I'm joking!! *cowers* Don't hit me....anyway, since I get the house to myself for a while, I shall spend the time wisely and write a new chapter before you all tire of my dry/sarcastic humor and try to kill me ...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 22, 2008)

YEA!!!
im not going to hit you..... i'll only give Deidara this sasuke plushie and make it indestructible....


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm working on a new chapter as we speak.

I apologize if I'm not on as much as usual, but I've been busy with anime-dub auditions, school, and my new dub of Lucky Channel that Shirp and I are making.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, if you wanna see my auditions (and hear how cute and girly my voice is) then just ask me!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

you lucky!!  you get to do anime dub!! 
you have to tell me where to go...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 28, 2008)

@Tsunade: OMG you're so lucky...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

She is lucky!! I've always wanted to do a voice over since i first watched an anime episode!! DAMN!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to do someone ebil >:3 my voice sounds ebil all the time...especially in my 'little creepy girl' tone...8sings 'ring around the rosey*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

....... so?

just imagine this... ok.. zetsu...

ze: *snore* nah nah nah nah naaaahh nah... *snore* nah nah nah naah naaaaahhh nah
ka: O.O that.. is the creepiest thing... I have ever seen.. in my life..
sai: AHHHHHHHH!!!!! *screams like a little girl, runs away*


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 28, 2008)

What did I say about spamming?  Do you people never learn?

lol *huggles* be happy that I love you guys too much to kill you!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

eh.. you can't kill me... cause you just know i'll kill you... or deidara.... 
ok... no sp- CHAPPY!!!!! 
lol


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Nov 4, 2008)

yea what ...uh well there are many words to describe clara .....I came back from the flu!!!!!!! Yay!!!!I am no longer sick and gross and stuf!!!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Nov 8, 2008)

Aw, you were sick? *Huggles* I'm glad you're better, now 

Good news, the newest chapter is almost done.  I'm sorry for always delaying them, but life is not exactly wonderful for me, and I'm not able to get on the Forums as much as usual...but atleast it's the weekend, so I'll be able to write some more.

Oh, and, I've cut my hair  I'm pondering whether to put the piccies on my NF Profile or not....so...look out for piccies of your Tsunade with 'Mello Hair'....lmao


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Nov 8, 2008)

he he 'mello hair' he he and yea I was sick......then i twisted my ankle in gym class.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 8, 2008)

don't know how many times I twisted my ankle... But I always walk it off!! hurts like hell...

SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF IS GOING ON WITH YOU!!
mello.... hair cut? well finally that hairstyle is going on someone it belongs on... a girl.


----------

